# BETA testers for Koala GUI Maker



## magneto538 (Jan 23, 2017)

The day has finally come (what an introduction).

Meet *Koala GUI Maker*. 
This tool is a Kontakt instrument that allows the Developer to build the GUI for his/her Kontakt instruments. The tool is able to generate an output script which can be compiled using Koala library (info here: https://github.com/magneto538/Koala/wiki ).

Koala GUI Maker is now officially in BETA. This means that I'd love to give the current version to a couple chosen developers to test it and give me a feedback.

Should anybody be interested, please contact me at [email protected].

Looking forward!
Davide


----------



## magneto538 (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's the Lite version beta! Anybody interested in testing the Full version please contact me at [email protected], I'm still looking for testers.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4npvtnw8fxevbjn/Koala GUI Maker - 0.9.0 LITE.zip?dl=0

Cheers!


----------



## Yahiaamine (Jan 29, 2017)

ok man i'll try it. So excited to see the KOALA GUI MAKER.


----------



## shapednoise (Jan 29, 2017)

magneto538 said:


> The day has finally come (what an introduction).
> 
> Meet *Koala GUI Maker*.
> This tool is a Kontakt instrument that allows the Developer to build the GUI for his/her Kontakt instruments. The tool is able to generate an output script which can be compiled using Koala library (info here: https://github.com/magneto538/Koala/wiki ).
> ...



MUCH appreciated!


----------



## magneto538 (Jan 31, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> MUCH appreciated!





Yahiaamine said:


> ok man i'll try it. So excited to see the KOALA GUI MAKER.



Happy to hear! Make sure you drop me an email in case you want to join the beta testing team! [email protected]


----------



## Yahiaamine (Jan 31, 2017)

magneto538 said:


> Happy to hear! Make sure you drop me an email in case you want to join the beta testing team! [email protected]


ok check your inbox
here's my e-Mail [email protected]


----------



## paoling (Feb 1, 2017)

Davide, as usual I find it fantastic. There are a lot of interesting things to add (clearly this is a Beta) like the ability to handle sliders, families and so on. Also you could make some auto-controls for handling the show/hide status of families. Maybe there could be a set of macro actions to assign to controls, so the GUI maker can also speed up the development for simple actions like controlling the group volume, changing pages, controlling an effect, menus for setting the reverb, number of steps in a table, and so on (maybe those functions could be user expandable). The WYSIWYG nature of this little script makes it very handy and nice to use.

Also the new X/Y control in Kontakt 5.6 could be useful to move the controls, as a kind of internal trackpad inside kontakt.


----------



## magneto538 (Feb 1, 2017)

paoling said:


> Davide, as usual I find it fantastic. There are a lot of interesting things to add (clearly this is a Beta) like the ability to handle sliders, families and so on. Also you could make some auto-controls for handling the show/hide status of families. Maybe there could be a set of macro actions to assign to controls, so the GUI maker can also speed up the development for simple actions like controlling the group volume, changing pages, controlling an effect, menus for setting the reverb, number of steps in a table, and so on (maybe those functions could be user expandable). The WYSIWYG nature of this little script makes it very handy and nice to use.
> 
> Also the new X/Y control in Kontakt 5.6 could be useful to move the controls, as a kind of internal trackpad inside kontakt.



Hello Paolo,
And as usual it's great to hear your opinion, you know it's really important to me. 
The downloadable version is a Lite version so the Full one is going to be more complete (some of the features you listed are already there, in fact), although I see some future developments. The pages stuff is WIP already and is going to be in the next version (probably), while the XY pad needs a major upgrade to Koala before being available, but it's definitely a good idea. I am working on that. 

Thanks a lot for your feedback!


----------

